# GONE - $2.99 - "A real page turner!" NYT Bestselling Author Kat Martin



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

GONE, my romantic suspense novel, originally released in hardcover by Gale under the Five Star Expressions imprint, is now available for Kindle for $2.99. I hope you'll take a look. : )

*Praise for GONE:*

"Karen Fenech's GONE is a real page turner front to back. You won't be able to put this one down!"
--- New York Times Bestselling Author Kat Martin

"Karen Fenech tells a taut tale with great characters and lots of twists. This is a writer you need to read."
--- USA Today Bestselling Author Maureen Child

"Brimming with small town secrets and gritty suspense, GONE left an impression this reader won't soon forget!"
--- Bestselling Author Debra Webb

"Readers will find themselves in the grip of GONE as this riveting tale plays out. GONE is a provocative thriller filled with a roller coaster ride that carries the suspense until the last page."
--- Deborah C. Jackson, Romance Reviews Today

*About GONE:*

FBI Special Agent Clare Marshall was separated from her sister Beth in childhood when their mother tried to kill them. Now Clare learns that Beth lives in the small town of Farley, South Carolina but when she goes there to reunite with Beth, Clare discovers her sister is missing and that someone in the town is responsible for her disappearance.

Clare receives an offer to help with the search from fellow FBI Special Agent, Jake Sutton. The offer is too good to refuse, though that is exactly what Clare wants to do. Jake is Clare's former lover, a man she cannot forget and who has an agenda of his own.

Now while Clare tracks her sister, someone is tracking Clare, and finding her sister may cost Clare her life.

Here is a link to GONE at Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM

Here's a link to GONE at Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM 

*About Karen Fenech:*

Karen Fenech writes contemporary and historical romantic suspense and suspense-mystery. Her novels, originally released in hardcover by Gale under the Five Star Expressions imprint, have received critical acclaim and have been praised by _New York Times_ and _USA Today_ bestselling authors Kat Martin, Maureen Child, and Debra Webb. Her novel BETRAYAL has been translated into Japanese, and her short fiction has been translated into Swedish, Danish, and Norwegian. All of her novels are now available for Kindle and Kindle applications (from 99 cents).

She lives with her husband and daughter. Visit her website at: http://www.karenfenech.com


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Nice to see you found your way to Kindleboards!  Good luck with your book!

Daniel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HI again, Karen. Congrats on the new title.

And, once again, the obligatory rules post. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Hi Karen

Best of luck with the new book. Like the covers.

Linda


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much, Daniel.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, Ann.  You've been so helpful and I appreciate it very much.

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

Best of luck with your new romantic suspense novel! 

I hope both of your novels do really well.  

Nancy


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

Thanks so much.  I hope all is well with you. BTW - I bought a copy of Her Last Letter.  Looking forward to reading it.  

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Karen

I hope you like my novel.  I will buy a copy of yours to read also. Both of your books sound very intriguing! 

I got a Kindle as a birthday present, and will be loading it with books. I already have a bunch to read. Don't know where I'm going to find enough time to read them all!

While I was away for the weekend, I saw three different people with Kindles. They are getting more and more popular! 

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm getting both, Karen.  You know I'm a sucker for Romantic Suspense


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

And, Maureen, yours were on my TBR list a while ago.   

I love romantic suspense!

Nancy


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Maureen.  I hope you enjoy Betrayal and Gone.  

I also love romantic suspense and had purchased Victory Cove some time ago.  It's among my TBR.  I'm looking forward to it!

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

<I got a Kindle as a birthday present, and will be loading it with books. I already have a bunch to read. Don't know where I'm going to find enough time to read them all!

While I was away for the weekend, I saw three different people with Kindles. They are getting more and more popular!

Nancy>

Hi Nancy,

Happy belated birthday! I'm so glad you're enjoying your Kindle. My TBR pile, or whatever we can now call the electronic equivalent, also keeps increasing. : ) I can see why the Kindle is becoming more and more popular, as you discovered. : )

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

Just noticed you are in serious need of tags! Go ASAP to Donna's tag thread and beg for tags!

I tagged _Gone_ for you, and now will tag _Betrayal._

Nancy


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Best of luck on your book! 

Yes, head to the Tag thread and I will tag you too. I'm about due to pop back in there either tonight or tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Nancy, 

Thank you so much.  I will look for Donna's tag thread. 

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi DLs Niece,

Thank you very much.  I'm on my way to find Donna's tag thread.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Linda,

I read your description for Hostage of the Heart and saw that it is medieval romance. In addition to contemporary romantic suspense, I also write historicals.  Do you write contemporary suspense as well?

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's an excerpt from GONE:

    A convenience store was located behind the FBI office, separated by the alley between the two buildings. The 

door of the store was flung open. A gangly man, dragging a sobbing woman by her black curls, charged out. The 

woman wore a sleeveless yellow dress, but despite the heat, Clare could see she was trembling. The man held 

the barrel of a .45 to the woman’s head.

    His acne-scarred face glistened with sweat that trickled from his hairline. His tiny eyes were glassy and 

glossy— hard and bright as diamonds. His pupils were dilated to the size of dimes. He was high on something. 

Damn.

    His gaze met Clare’s and he swung the gun away from his hostage and fired a round at her. Clare dove 

behind the dumpster as the bullet pinged against the metal receptacle. She drew her gun.

    She peered around the dumpster, looking for a safe shot, but the man had crouched behind his hostage, using her as a shield.

    Clare shouted: “Federal Agent. Drop the gun and step back from the woman. Now!”
    
    The man scuttled back against the wall of the convenience store. He ground the gun against the woman’s 

temple and she cried out. He hooked his arm under his hostage’s neck and jerked her back against his skinny 

frame. The woman’s tanned hands sprang up and she began clawing at her captor’s grip. She was sucking in air 

through her open mouth, gulping and gasping. Her eyes were beginning to bulge. Clare pressed her lips tightly 

together. If he didn’t relax his hold on her soon, he’d crush the woman’s windpipe.

    The man tilted his head and peeked at Clare. His gaze locked on hers, staring without blinking. His lips curved in a small smile.

    “Say bye-bye to the Federal Agent, pretty lady,” he called out in a sing song voice. “Bye-bye, Federal Agent.”

    He was going to do it. Dammit, he was going to kill the woman right before Clare’s eyes. She leveled her gun 

on the six inches of space between his head and the woman’s and fired.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Karen

You're #1 on the romantic suspense top 100 list with _Gone_. Wooo Whoo!

I'm sure you are absolutely thrilled. 

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you so much, Nancy.  I was pleased to discover that GONE made the list. : ) 

Hope you're having a great day too.

Karen


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I read your description for Hostage of the Heart and saw that it is medieval romance. In addition to contemporary romantic suspense, I also write historicals. Do you write contemporary suspense as well?
> 
> Karen


Sorry for the delay in replying, but I've been away so just catching up.

_Do I write cont suspense as well as historicals?_ - Not exactly, at least not in the way the USA means. I'll be honest and say that I'm shaky on the genre boundaries of suspense/romantic suspense that Americans use so freely. In the UK, from whence I hark, my two historicals were simply historical romances, but if readers expect nothing more than a ton of beating hearts and long sighs they'll be in for a surprise. There's usually some sort of unfolding mystery that interweaves, which I guess is why it was pointed out to me that I should refer to them as historical romantic suspense. My current pb - Torc of Moonlight - is a contemporary timeslip thriller, which sounds near enough cont suspense, LOL, even tho my agent at the time of its writing blenched at the very idea. Such fun.

I hope yours are doing well, and I'll download samples for a look-see.

Regards - Linda


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Linda,

Like my contemps, my historical is also rom susp. That element of life-threatening danger heightens the stakes for the characters and I enjoy that in any time period.  I enjoy writing both contemps and historicals.  Likewise for you, I think.  Keeps the writing fresh for me.  : )    

Hope you enjoyed the samples.  Thanks for your interest.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I just noticed another review for the Kindle edition of GONE. : ) I hope you won't mind that I posted about it here. Hope you're all having a great week!

Regards,
Karen

http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

GONE received a new review. I hope you'll take a look.

http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM

Thanks so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

This month, GONE is at Week In Rewind where Christopher Smith, Amazon best-selling author of Fifth Avenue, has recommended the book to his readers and visitors to his site, saying. _"Karen Fenech's "Gone" is One of November's Must Reads!" _

Please do stop by and read his blog about GONE and the first chapter:

http://www.weekinrewind.com/2010/11/karen-fenechs-gone-is-one-of-novembers.html

http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Thanks so much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Karen Fenech said:


> I'd also like to mention that GONE is now 99 cents for a limited time. : )
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


Wow!!! That's a steal, Karen! Great book for such a little price.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, so much, Maureen!  If you know anyone who'd like to read the book. . . : ) 

How are you?  I hope all is well.

Karen


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I gave this book a four star review on Goodreads, Amazon and Amazon Uk. Great work Karen, a really enjoyable read.

Ann


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just picked up my copy.... the praises and wonderful price were too much to resist!  I'm really looking forward to reading it!!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi PraiseGod13,

Thanks so much!  I hope you enjoy Gone.  

With all best wishes,

Karen


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

good reviews just make your day. congratulations on the book and review.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Ann,

Thank you for the review and for your kind words about the book.  I appreciate it very much.  I'm so glad you enjoyed "Gone".

Have a lovely weekend!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Hope you sell lots of your books with the new promotion over at Christopher Smith's wonderful site!

http://www.weekinrewind.com

And I see you have a new novel added to your list of great reads!

Wishing you all the best, 

Nancy


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Carol, thank you so much!  

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Karen, it has been a quite peaceful Sunday, and yes, we can get up early without really getting up early. 

Tonight will be nice too as I'm having dinner over at my daughter's house, so I get a break from fixing dinner, though I will help Angie clean up after.

Thanks for the congrats on my book... surprised me as well!

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

On my must-read list!  

I'm really looking forward to reading it.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Vicki, thank you so much.  I appreciate your interest in GONE very much.  

I hope you enjoy the book.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

GONE is being featured at Bargain eBooks. I hope you'll stop by. : )

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/bargain-ebooks-29-gone-by-karen-fenech.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Karen, you have such big names giving you such wonderful reviews!  That's a true indication of a wonderful book.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Maureen, thank you.  I've been very fortunate with these endorsements.  

I'm looking forward to your release with Carina in a few months time.  You must be busy working on your next  
book for them. : )


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Amazon has now linked my trad published hardcover edition of GONE, with all the reviews and NYT and USA Today best-selling author endorsements, to the Kindle ebooks edition. It's so nice to see that. I hope you'll take a look : )

Here's a link to the Amazon USA page:

http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM

Here's a link to the Amazon UK page:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

GONE will be Kindle Boards Book of the Day on Tuesday, Feb 15th.  Please do read a sample. 

If you have an extra moment I hope you'll say "hello".  It would be so nice to hear from you.   

Thanks so much. 

Karen


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please join me in welcoming GONE as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Harvey, thank you very much.  I appreciate it.

Karen


----------

